# Shipping Lathe



## Madpiper (Mar 28, 2021)

Anyone had experience shipping a smaller lathe from Ont to Ab?  I’ve located a SB 9; what carrier did you use, and what was the cost?


----------



## Brian H (Mar 29, 2021)

I used Q-Line Transport (based in Saskatoon) to bring my lathe from the Vancouver port to Saskatoon. It was a new purchase and already in a crate. I was very happy with their service. I believe they go all over North america


----------



## Rotaxxx (Mar 29, 2021)

I recently used Manitoulin transport to deliver a crate for me. It was way cheaper then I thought it would be, and was really happy with them. I had no complaints.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 29, 2021)

I tried Uship  https://www.uship.com/ca kinda like Uber cab for shipping/trucking. Was Quoted $1295 from a machinery mover and $500 from a Uship driver unfortunately I received his bid a day late due to time constraints. 
How ever you decide to go, have the machine crated up.


----------



## gerritv (Mar 29, 2021)

Manitoulin is my reco


----------



## Crankit (Mar 29, 2021)

Brian H said:


> I used Q-Line Transport (based in Saskatoon) to bring my lathe from the Vancouver port to Saskatoon. It was a new purchase and already in a crate. I was very happy with their service. I believe they go all over North america



Were you the importer of the lathe?


----------



## Brian H (Mar 29, 2021)

Crankit said:


> Were you the importer of the lathe?


yes


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 1, 2021)

Really important with Manitoulin, or I guess any of them, get a written quote first.   I've seen a price difference of 4x between a quoted and their invoice when they didn't realize they'd quoted it.  btw, it was for a 1000 lb skid from BC to Ont and it was $260 which I thought extremely reasonable


----------

